# Series 1 Lifetime Sub. TXFR



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Here's an idea:
For a fee, you could transfer your lifetime subscription from your old Series 1 box to a brand spanking new Series 2/3 unit with all the cool goodies on it.


----------



## SEC55 (Oct 25, 2002)

What is the fee?


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

A subscription transfer fee, I dunno $100 maybe?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Since they dropped the $300 lifetime offer because they were losing too much on it, I don't see them offering $100 transfers and taking a bath on it. Maybe $400-$500, a lot of people would take that deal just to keep lifetime.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

5thcrewman said:


> Here's an idea:
> For a fee, you could transfer your lifetime subscription from your old Series 1 box to a brand spanking new Series 2/3 unit with all the cool goodies on it.


TiVo wants your old Series 1 to go dead at some point, TiVo thought lifetime was 4 years as most hardware goes out of date by then BUT many people figure out how to keep the old units working way past 4 years which is a real loss to TiVo. People can easily replace the HD which is about 90% of TiVo fauilures and HD are cheep now. Weaknees and others have made a business out of keeping lifetime TiVos working by selling parts or fixing the units for not much money. Sell your old lifetime Series 1 on E-Bay and you will get about $250 to $325 to offset your cost of a Series 2 with lifetime from E-Bay at about $400 or so.


----------

